# Ray Caesar



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 31, 2005)

Ray Caesar's digital paintings of doll-like figures are both rivetting and indescribably creepy. Take a look: http://www.raycaesar.com/pages/home.html


----------



## Circus Cranium (Mar 31, 2005)

I've seen a lot of digital artists use doll images in their work, but I gotta say, that stuff is exceptionally inventive. I particularly like the ones in the strollers.


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 14, 2005)

WHOA that thing is just wrong!!! Look at it! Thats gonna be in my nightmares tonight godsdammit!


----------

